# 2023 Atlas availability?



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Can anyone confirm when the 2023 model will be release (if applicable) and also differences (if any)? Just wondering whether to just hold off with my pursuit until the 2023 instead of trying to get a hold of a new 2022 in the configuration we wanted. Not in a rush so wondering the timeline expectation of the 2023. TIA

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

If it's not on media.vw.com, then VW Group America is still figuring things out. But expect information after summer, in the fall as 2022 winds down.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hold out for the hopes of better lighting systems!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Thank you. Yeah I figured there will be some new stuff even if the body doesn't change. Definitely wanting that new matrix lighting! Hopefully they make it available. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

BsickPassat said:


> If it's not on media.vw.com, then VW Group America is still figuring things out. But expect information after summer, in the fall as 2022 winds down.


Hope there will be some idea by summer at least. I told the dealer that I have connected with that I won't be pursuing a 2022 and will wait for a 2023. He apologized for not being able to help. But then texted me today that the build I requested was approved. He said should be ready 4 months or so. I don't think I'm tied to it since I didn't sign anything yet. But yeah hopefully, there will be some small info on what changes to expect for 2023 around that time 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

What was the build you were trying to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> What was the build you were trying to do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just normal tourmaline sel premium r line with black interior with bench. In my area, within 200 mile radius, there were only 4 blue and every one had a $5k mark up with captains . 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo20valve (Dec 3, 2006)

I wish they would do Tourmaline Blue with Mauro Brown interior. I think that would be a great combination (for 2023?) now that Racing Green Metallic is gone. I'd even settle for Black with the Mauro Brown interior.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

turbo20valve said:


> I wish they would do Tourmaline Blue with Mauro Brown interior. I think that would be a great combination (for 2023?) now that Racing Green Metallic is gone. I'd even settle for Black with the Mauro Brown interior.


This was my thought too! It matches. The green with Mauro was first choice until found out it has been discontinued. The Shetland beige has a lux look but gonna be a pain to keep clean with our twin boys 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

With the chip and parts shortage, don't be surprised if 2023 comes with less features at a higher price.

Ford is already shipping vehicles with missing features, such as non-functional rear AC controls on the explorer or the F-150 having non-functioning auto stop/start (which I think Ford is doing those customers a favor)


----------



## Chimera21 (May 10, 2021)

CEO of VW said a few days ago that due to the current Ukraine/European countries issues that manufacturing will be considerably affected for all VW owned car brands. This is above what are existing supply line issues. 

IDK about prior ACS but my 21.5 has a disable button for auto start/stop...but yeah Ford is also skipping a few BS options due to chip shortage. Took over 6 months to get my F150 but it did come in late November after ordering it in April


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Well I ended up putting a deposit. ETA says mid April but dealer is saying expect like end of the month.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> With the chip and parts shortage, don't be surprised if 2023 comes with less features at a higher price.
> 
> Ford is already shipping vehicles with missing features, such as non-functional rear AC controls on the explorer or the F-150 having non-functioning auto stop/start (which I think Ford is doing those customers a favor)


I would gladly give up my computer chip that controls the Automatic Start/Stop on my Atlas. I would consider it to be my sacrifice for the betterment of mankind. 

The new matrix headlights are a feature I would definitely want. I wonder if the chip shortage will delay the introduction of this feature. I would happily pay (within reason) to retrofit my 2021 Atlas with the new lights.

🍺


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Chimera21 said:


> CEO of VW said a few days ago that due to the current Ukraine/European countries issues that manufacturing will be considerably affected for all VW owned car brands. This is above what are existing supply line issues.
> 
> IDK about prior ACS but my 21.5 has a disable button for auto start/stop...but yeah Ford is also skipping a few BS options due to chip shortage. Took over 6 months to get my F150 but it did come in late November after ordering it in April


The impact will be less production in Europe, more production in China, the US (for the Atlas and Atlas CS line - they are also building a pilot run of id4 in TN as well) and the Mexican plant that builds the Q5.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mtbsteve said:


> The impact will be less production in Europe, more production in China, the US (for the Atlas and Atlas CS line - they are also building a pilot run of id4 in TN as well) and the Mexican plant that builds the Q5.


All these issues artificially labeling mass produced vehicles (of all manufacturers) by dealers as "rare"! It's so stupid with all these mark ups! But the reality is, general public will still buy regardless so dealers don't care. $12k marks ups on a Telluride but can't seem to stay in lots for a long time

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

We put a deposit down on a new 2022 yesterday. Pure White SEL R-Line Premium with a black interior and the bench. Dealer said it could be 6 weeks or 6 months.

They had an Oryx White with $1500 worth of MDO options that we could have had in a few weeks, but they were options we didn't care about and we felt it was worth the wait to save a few dollars. Also not in a rush.

We had also looked at a Telluride and were told 6-8 months out on a custom order and anything coming in is presold with a huge markup.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JettaGetUpandGo said:


> We put a deposit down on a new 2022 yesterday. Pure White SEL R-Line Premium with a black interior and the bench. Dealer said it could be 6 weeks or 6 months.
> 
> They had an Oryx White with $1500 worth of MDO options that we could have had in a few weeks, but they were options we didn't care about and we felt it was worth the wait to save a few dollars. Also not in a rush.
> 
> We had also looked at a Telluride and were told 6-8 months out on a custom order and anything coming in is presold with a huge markup.


I wanted a bench but it seems everything coming out of the factory in an SEL premium r line are captains. So I'm thinking it could be 6 months in your case but hope not. Talked to wife and it seems we will probably be better off with captains with our twin boys, so we opted. I actually was set on waiting for the 2023 but my dealer told me day after that the build I requested was granted. So now just waiting for ETA in mid April, supposedly

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk
View attachment 168892


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

The captains chairs were a dealbreaker for me. I get that it's the trend and probably more practical from a kid hauler viewpoint. They singlehandedly cross the Atlas from an SUV into minivan territory for me. I like being able to throw stuff in the back and not having to worry about it rolling up into the second row.

The Telluride and seemingly a number of other midsize 3-row SUVs are only offered with captains chairs on the higher trim levels. I appreciate that the bench is still an option on the Atlas.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

JettaGetUpandGo said:


> The captains chairs were a dealbreaker for me. I get that it's the trend and probably more practical from a kid hauler viewpoint. They singlehandedly cross the Atlas from an SUV into minivan territory for me. I like being able to throw stuff in the back and not having to worry about it rolling up into the second row.
> 
> The Telluride and seemingly a number of other midsize 3-row SUVs are only offered with captains chairs on the higher trim levels. I appreciate that the bench is still an option on the Atlas.


We also bought the rear bench seat in our Atlas. The advantage to me is that it provides a completely flat load floor when the seats are folded down. This is great for hauling large musical instruments, or the occasional large purchase from Costco.

The other advantage to the rear bench seat, is that our Atlas can carry five adults plus a lot of luggage. I will acknowledge this has only happened a few times, with my wife’s extended family. We almost never use the third row seat.

I think the captains chairs will be a better choice for a lot of people; but that is not our situation.

🍺


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> We also bought the rear bench seat in our Atlas. The advantage to me is that it provides a completely flat load floor when the seats are folded down. This is great for hauling large musical instruments, or the occasional large purchase from Costco.
> 
> The other advantage to the rear bench seat, is that our Atlas can carry five adults plus a lot of luggage. I will acknowledge this has only happened a few times, with my wife’s extended family. We almost never use the third row seat.
> 
> I think the captains chairs will be a better choice for a lot of people; but that is not our situation.


Yup, we currently have a bench now and would love to keep this configuration. However, the seatbelt in the outboard seats is not attached to the chair like the middle row is. Ideally we want to separate the boys ( they are at that age where they are quarreling a lot haha) so that the middle seat is free, but with the seatbelt anchored to the body of the Atlas, we need the passenger second row to be free of the car seat as it is our designated access to the 3rd row. 

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> Yup, we currently have a bench now and would love to keep this configuration. However, the seatbelt in the outboard seats is not attached to the chair like the middle row is. Ideally we want to separate the boys ( they are at that age where they are quarreling a lot haha) so that the middle seat is free, but with the seatbelt anchored to the body of the Atlas, we need the passenger second row to be free of the car seat as it is our designated access to the 3rd row.
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Does the car seat get in the way on the bench? I know a lot of the car review videos I watched made a big deal about how the 2nd row seats could fold with a child seat attached so you could easily access the 3rd row, but maybe that was a captain chair feature only. 
An unofficial pole on this site showed that no one uses the seat tilt to get to the 3rd row if they have the captains chairs, everyone just goes in between the seats. For the bench, do both outboard seats tilt/fold up like the captains chairs do?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

mtbsteve said:


> Does the car seat get in the way on the bench? I know a lot of the car review videos I watched made a big deal about how the 2nd row seats could fold with a child seat attached so you could easily access the 3rd row, but maybe that was a captain chair feature only.
> An unofficial pole on this site showed that no one uses the seat tilt to get to the 3rd row if they have the captains chairs, everyone just goes in between the seats. For the bench, do both outboard seats tilt/fold up like the captains chairs do?


In the bench, they do tilt and it is perfect when the car seats are still attached via LATCH method. However my boys are in the weight that is now beyond the car seat manufacturer's limit for LATCH attachment. Car seats now has to be attached via seat belt. No opportunity for us to put the boys opposite ends because if we do, won't have access to the third row because the seatbelt is on the way. The Captain's chair allows to not need to tilt to access the 3rd row as the middle passthrough can be utilize as access to 3rd row. As I had mentioned, if the seatbelt for the outer seats of the bench is anchored within the bench seat itself instead of the Atlas's body, then the tilt function can still be utilized to access the 3rd row. The picture below of our set up when we carried 4 kids with 3 of the same age and weight but 1 isn younger and lighter weight. As you can see, the orange arrow is for the younger lighter weight. They qualifed already to front face but still light enough (per car seat specs) to be secured via LATCH hence we can tilt and access 3rd row still . All the other car seats are attached via seat belt and anchored to the back of the seat.









Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

TablaRasa said:


> In the bench, they do tilt and it is perfect when the car seats are still attached via LATCH method. However my boys are in the weight that is now beyond the car seat manufacturer's limit for LATCH attachment. Car seats now has to be attached via seat belt. No opportunity for us to put the boys opposite ends because if we do, won't have access to the third row because the seatbelt is on the way. The Captain's chair allows to not need to tilt to access the 3rd row as the middle passthrough can be utilize as access to 3rd row. As I had mentioned, if the seatbelt for the outer seats of the bench is anchored within the bench seat itself instead of the seat belt, then the tilt function can still be utilized to access the 3rd row. The picture below of our set up when we carried 4 kids with 3 of the same age and weight but 1 isn younger and lighter weight. As you can see, the orange arrow is for the younger lighter weight. They qualifed already to front face but still light enough (per car seat specs) to be secured via LATCH hence we can tilt and access 3rd row still . All the other car seats are attached via seat belt and anchored to the back of the seat.
> View attachment 169099
> 
> 
> Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


Great, thanks for the info, I see the issue now. With only 2 kids I could easily live with 2 captains and still have room for 2 more people, 4 kids (I was the youngest of 4) is a whole different level. Probably explains why we had a full size van that had 2 bench rows that could sit 3 each and tons of space in the back.


----------

